# Integrated BB = BB30?



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious...are they the same thing? And if so, the CR1 Elite has a standard Rival crank and BB...could you pull that out and run a Force BB30 crank and BB? Is there a sleeve/adapter that comes out to allow you to run BB30?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Sometimes.

In this case no. Scott has looked at Shimano and their "BB86" Integrated system. 

To answer your other question - You could run a standard Force Crank and BB not the BB30 one..


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, poop on that if you're right. I was hoping to yank that half-arsed Rival crank and GXP BB out of there and slap in a nifty new BB30 Force crank/BB setup.

Thanks for whizzing in my Cheerios!


----------



## hutch993 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just changed out my CR 1 Elite Rival crankset with a Force standard crankset, I don't think there is anything wrong with the BB86 style BB.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not so much a matter of there being anything "wrong" with the standard Force/BB combo...but at the risk of sounding like a weight weenie (which I admittedly am at times), the standard package is almost half a pound heavier than the BB30 version.

Std Force Crank + GXP BB = 791g + 118g = 909g

Force BB30 Crank + BB30 BB = 594g + 61g = 655g

That's not even getting into the chi-chi (overpriced) ceramic stuff.

Unless I'm misreading something...wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

traumabill said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> In this case no. Scott has looked at Shimano and their "BB86" Integrated system.
> 
> To answer your other question - You could run a standard Force Crank and BB not the BB30 one..


Not to further muddy the waters, but looking at the updated 2011 Scott web page, the Addict R15 is a Force-equipped bike. It states for the BB "Sram Integrated BB Press Fit." So, what's this here thing? Is that BB86? Odd, since SRAM seems to have embraced BB30.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

It's SRAM's press fit for BB86..


----------

